# Candling eggs



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Hey there! 
I don't come to this section often so I apologise if this is well known or has been said before but I discovered something quite handy for checking the fertility of eggs...

You may know of the large drill bits that attach to power drills to drill larger holes like 80mm, 90mm, 120mm etc...Well these have a ring with teeth and a main pilot hole in the middle, you would use these to cut circular holes in wood (say vents in a home-made vivarium).
Well the circle cut off you would usually discard is perfect for candling eggs, as t the pilot hole creates a narrow beam when a torch is placed behind it, obviously in a dark room, works a treat...
Best way I have found anyway: victory:

Hope someone finds this helpful:2thumb:

Darryl


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I use a keyring sized LED torch, works fine for me


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

I too use a keyring LED and it works great


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

I love it when people piss on my bonfire


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

Oops sorry :bash:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

haha no worries


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

GeckoD said:


> I love it when people piss on my bonfire


eace:


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

I've made a special laser device using NASA technology that scans the egg and reports fertility, sex of embryo, hatchdate, and morph including hets. It also doubles up as a spaceship. 

True story.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Tadashii said:


> I've made a special laser device using NASA technology that scans the egg and reports fertility, sex of embryo, hatchdate, and morph including hets. It also doubles up as a spaceship.
> 
> True story.


Hmmm I haven't had a smoke in a while:whistling2:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

lmao @ Tadashii - I could do with one of those!!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Tadashii said:


> I've made a special laser device using NASA technology that scans the egg and reports fertility, sex of embryo, hatchdate, and morph including hets. It also doubles up as a spaceship.
> 
> True story.


Ah - but does it make a cup of tea as well?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I use the torch app on my iphone 4 :lol2:


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

jools said:


> Ah - but does it make a cup of tea as well?


 Only if you like vending machine tea...


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I use the torch on my really old nokia :lol2: I also use one of those hopital ones they use to look into peoples throats/ eyes


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

i remember doing this sort of thing and i could make out the albinos in the clutch.!


----------

